# JSP Seiten vorkompilieren -> JSPC = Performacesteigerung



## Lacos (13. Sep 2006)

Hi zusammen,

für eine Webapp habe ich vor, die JSP Seiten mit dem entsprechendem Ant Task vorkompilieren zu lassen.
Ist dies sinnvoll? Oder ist das Kopilieren nicht der Mühe wert weil es keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil etc. bringt?


Es wäre super falls mich einer darüber aufklären könnte..

Viele Grüße,
Lacos


----------



## SlaterB (13. Sep 2006)

Es bringt nur beim ersten Request jeder JSP einen Vorteil, bei dem sonst der Server eben zu diesem Zeitpunkt kompilieren müsste.

Wie lange sowas dauert hängt von Größe de Seite, Speed des Servers usw. ab.
Einfach mal testen. Können schon ein paar Sekunden sein.

Kritisch kann es werden wenn der Server sofort hunderte Requests auf verschiedene JSPs bekommt und die alle zum gleichen Zeitpunkt kompilieren soll. Dann müssen alle ein bisschen warten, in der Zeit kommen neue Request usw..

Aber das ist ja nur in speziellen Situation der Fall,
allgemein sehe ich da nur den Vorteil, beim ersten Request ein paar Sekunden einzusparen, da der Server sich die Zeit dank JSPC vorher genommen hat.


----------



## Lacos (13. Sep 2006)

Ja ok dankeschön für die Infos!


----------



## kon (14. Sep 2006)

In der web.xml kann man Servlets/Jsp deklarieren, die direkt nach dem Start des Containers kompiliert werden


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2006)

Zu dem Thema kann ich nur den Fachbericht empfehlen

Webserver


----------



## TheSunToucher (2. Nov 2006)

kon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der web.xml kann man Servlets/Jsp deklarieren, die direkt nach dem Start des Containers kompiliert werden



wo und wie genau?


----------



## Lacos (3. Nov 2006)

kon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der web.xml kann man Servlets/Jsp deklarieren, die direkt nach dem Start des Containers kompiliert werden



Das wüsste ich auch sehr gern..


----------



## SlaterB (3. Nov 2006)

http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=425278
passt dazu


----------

